# 150,000 post milestone - thank you!



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This area is getting thin in threads! 










:boogie :boogie :boogie

I think I can go into semi-retirement now.
Eleven years a few days short of five months. It's been a long ride.

I have more confidence now than I have had in a long time. That alone is a triumph. Several people here know of my SA situation, and it has improved overall - I still have my moments but can get through them.

The biggest change is that there are things that I don't let get to me like I used to. We have to pick and choose our battles, so to speak.

I want to thank everyone, especially God, who has been here along the way and those who aren't active anymore, as many of you have had an impact on me. I simply try to return the favor - play it forward.

Long story short, do not give up hope. Work through every situation and practice doing things to test your anxiety - yep, TEST your anxiety. You might find you are stronger than you think.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

!!!!! YAY.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats! Are you leaving the site or something?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats! Good to hear things have improved for you. If you retire Toad Licker will pass you :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

:sas

I noticed that last night when I looked at this:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm only a Page 3 SASer...


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

And here I thought I was a senior member of this site.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

yay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats but 11yrs....wow. I didn't even own a computer back then lol.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_You have done well. Now, go, and seize the 200,000 milestone._


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to SAS x 145,000~


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

daaaaaaaang congrats man!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How the hell!?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Congrats! And by the way a lot of your posts are really supportive and helpful


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

That must be a world record lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kind of funny how the top two guys have 140k+ and for the third, it goes down to 40k lol

Anyway. Congrats millenniumman75. 

I've been here as long as you but my post count is way lower. It would probably be a bit higher if I stopped deleting posts.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> :sas
> 
> I noticed that last night when I looked at this:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30


But if you add willyoustodave's # to pickelnose's you get a much higher number. He had over 12,000 posted before he transformed.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats mm 

That really is a lot of posts!

Glad to hear that you are better off these days  keep it up! hopefully one day all of us here will be able to overcome our problems.

You always came across as kind and funny, and you were always helpful to people, so thanks for that. You're the best! 

Please don't leave us though










Haha just kidding :b. Whatever you do (leave us, don't leave us, post as much, not post as much), inside or outside of this forum in your life, I wish you the best


----------



## Sofa Sloth (Jul 3, 2017)

Jubilations, I joined 30 minutes ago, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol thanks.
I have been extremely busy with work and real-life stuff lately (this past week was 55 hours and I had to stop myself on Saturday morning - it has been that bad!). I stop by when I get a chance, but it has been a rough spring.

I have been so busy (frustrated) that I have been using it to downgrade the anxiety. I am too motivated to be anxious.

I even had a presentation that I gave (my coworker didn't life a finger), and I only reviewed for an hour or two, and still pulled it off.

When we focus on things we need to focus on, we actually outdo the non-SAers. That's what I have noticed most.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Congrats, mm. Here's to 150k more. 



komorikun said:


> :sas
> 
> I noticed that last night when I looked at this:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30


How am I already up to page 5? Gunning for your position, @splendidbob . Jk, hoping the mothership gets here before it comes to that.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@truant didn't even know there was a posts scoreboard. That explains the just for fun stuff then I guess. Oh or maybe I did but just forgot.

Re-learning it was like finding out that my imaginary wife passed away again. Mildly disappointed, but disappointed nonetheless, she was my wife. Let herself go a bit at the end though tbh.

See you in the ascending numbers thread, or whatever then


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just here because I had to post in the 150k thread.

@*millenniumman75* -- thank you for your contributions here. You are a constant on a forum whose faces are always changing, and you are appreciated 

Just did a little bit of math... Your posts make up an unbelievable 2% of the entire site. One out of every 47 posts ever made here is one of yours.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> :sas
> 
> I noticed that last night when I looked at this:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30


----------

